
Why did sanctions against North Korea’s missile program fail? - smaili
https://theconversation.com/why-did-sanctions-against-north-koreas-missile-program-fail-80666
======
ordu
Its much simplier. UN get North Korea into a tight corner. There was no way
out of there. And there is no way out of there for now. North Korea have
nothing left to do except surviving at all costs.

To defeat enemy make him to face difficult choices where all the options are
equally bad. When you give him exactly one difficult option, there is not
choice at all for him, and that allows him to concentrate on fighting. He
still could lose, but it will be much harder for you to win.

To give different options to North Korea would mean for UN to admit ther
mistakes, and that more important to hurt their ideologic feeling. Its a
stalemate. Ideology against ideology.

